# Couldn't help myself



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

Picked up this little doe from the pet shop, she is so small compared to my Show line mice.

thought she was really cute so got her as a pet.

need a name for her now tho.


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Aww, so cute!
Im bad at names, I still have several of my own to name,lol


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

my 2 black tan does are called rottie and weiler  x


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

loz good names, i was thinking of calling her 'Mars bar'


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

aww i like that


----------



## Jammy (Jul 14, 2009)

How about Button ?


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

mmmm i suppose i need to have a mouse called button at some point, but she looks like a mars bar!


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

I love black tans, she is lovely! How about Marz - Mars bar but not quite


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

She is the spitting image of one of my original mice Nibbler!! Good taste  She is lovely!!


----------

